# october 21 - Massachusetts Fun Show!!



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hope anyone who is close can make the show! Trying to get people involved so there can be more New England options for the people up here in the North East!


----------



## myredboys (Aug 21, 2012)

I am going to look to be at this show. Sounds like it is going to be a good time. Will bring both my dogs


----------



## Kristen623 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am so tempted to play hookey from my kids football game so I can go, hehehe


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going with some fool named Amy!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you have to bring your dog to go ? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It was this past weekend but no you don't have to bring a dog to an ADBSI event. Actually it is requested you do not bring dogs not showing.


----------



## Mila mommy x10 (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh ok  Ops 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It was a great tun out and te me ADBA club should be sanctioned this week if all goes well!! Still have to out up some pics it was a great time 

Hahaha just saw Shanons post calling me a fool, it's the company you keep


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ames said:


> It was a great tun out and te me ADBA club should be sanctioned this week if all goes well!! *Still have to out up some pics it was a great time *
> 
> Hahaha just saw Shanons post calling me a fool, it's the company you keep


I was just about to ask where the pix were! LMAO at Shanon calling you a fool. I sure hope y'all enjoyed yourselves. Can't wait to see the evidence.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> I was just about to ask where the pix were! LMAO at Shanon calling you a fool. I sure hope y'all enjoyed yourselves. Can't wait to see the evidence.


I put some pics up yesterday but only got one reply LOL! Guess no one cares..........:rain: Your "evidence" is there Bev


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I put some pics up yesterday but only got one reply LOL! Guess no one cares..........:rain: Your "evidence" is there Bev


Sorry Shanon, I worked open-close yesterday and today so I've not seen anything, but I'll go review the evidence right now and put together a discovery package for you.


----------

